# Kickstart for TiVoToGo on Series-3?



## Laurence5905

Reading the "how to activate eSATA on Series-3" thread got me to thinking...

Obviously, this eSATA feature IS in the software and has been there since the beginning (or at least the first 8.1 release), it simply takes a Kickstart command to enable it since it's not enabled by default. I would assume that said Kickstart command is in there so that TiVo can test the eSATA functionality before it's available to the general public...

As such, it stands to reason that there ought to be a similar Kickstart command to enable MRV and/or TiVoToGo on the Series-3 boxes, right? I mean, TiVo needs to be able to test these features to ensure that they work, right? What better way to do it than with a Kickstart command?

So does anyone know exactly how this might work? Can I try random Kickstart commands without risk of damaging my TiVo? (If they're all 2-digit commands, then that means there's only a hundred of them to try, which really shouldn't take too terribly long...) Is there a list of known Kickstart commands, so I won't accidentally do something stupid like enable some sort of diagnostic mode that I don't want to enable, or delete everything on my TiVo HDD?

Thanks,
Laurence MacNeill
Mableton, Georgia, USA


----------



## spike2k5

Take a look at the following url:

Kickstart

Kickstart 62 is new one they added for Series 3.


----------



## Laurence5905

spike2k5 said:


> Take a look at the following url:
> 
> Kickstart
> 
> Kickstart 62 is new one they added for Series 3.


I've seen that site. They don't list the 62 command, and they don't list commands that I've seen on other sites (like the 53 command, for example, listed here). So it's obvious that this is not a comprehensive list of ALL the known kickstart commands...

Does anyone know of a site that does contain all the known Kickstart commands?


----------



## spike2k5

For s3

here you go:

Kickstart code 6 2 - initialize E-SATA drive
Kickstart code 5 1 - software upgrade
Kickstart code 5 2 - emergency reinstall
Kickstart code 5 3 - BER testing
Kickstart code 5 4 - HDD test
Kickstart code 5 5 - Tuner/AFT test
Kickstart code 5 6 - software install
Kickstart code 5 7 - force MFS check
Kickstart code 5 8 - perform MFS cleanup
Tray open code 111 - will open tray


----------



## davezatz

spike2k5 said:


> Tray open code 111 - will open tray


Cool, I have a hidden DVD burner in there!


----------



## rodalpho

As I understand it, MRV and TTG have two components. The software on your TiVo must be activated by the daily call. Remember a couple of months ago when a bunch of people had their MRV/TTG status changed to y,y,y (or something like that)? That was half the puzzle, and it still didn't actually _work_.


----------



## classicsat

It is a,a,a (or i,i,i). TivoToGo is activted by that on command form the service, if it is in the software. There is no Kickstart code, as it is not in the nature of the feature to be controlled that way.


----------

